# Wing it-free call raffle-



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

*vote for a color*​
green2323.00%swamp green1717.00%burg red1212.00%burnt orange1313.00%orange55.00%camo3030.00%


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

New NoDak Sponsor-Vote your favorite color and win your choice
Pick a number to be chosen in a weekor so. www.LewsCalls.com


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

32


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

16


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

44


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

10


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That red is nice... #6


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

That burnt orange would look good on the lanyard! #55


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

#72
Love that burnt orange


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

69


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

15
Gotsta go with red!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

#56

That swamp green is just butt ugly! Should look good in the field!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

#9, good looking calls :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Gotta red one so I'll go with the green and number 52 8)


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

One more vote for red.

25


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Have to try 24


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

green

#19


----------



## hammertime (Oct 6, 2005)

camo looks pretty sweet

#52


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Camo all the way # 68

Curtis


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I like the green one.

#4


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

#8 The green!!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

11


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

swamp green...mmm-mm-mm and my lucky number...21! :beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Gonna have to go with green also

ummmm........1


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

15


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

green

12


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

The camo gets another one. #14


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Camo gets my vote, # 13!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

#3 burnt orange


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I like the camo 71


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The green one looks awsome thanks :beer: 
61


----------



## get'em (Mar 24, 2004)

100 is a good number


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

33............... they are all good looking but the swamp green catches my eye. thanks guys.

____________________________________
GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Green-and ah..............91


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

82


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

GREEN 34..........


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Swamp Green #58


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

63


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

burnt orange and 57


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

camo 55


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

camo 48...


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

Swamp Green, 18

Thanks Lews


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Camo got my vote....

#66


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

swamp green!

31


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

green!

84 sounds like a good number


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Orange is sweet, I say #20


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

camo 69


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

burnt orange 
99

Spoiler92


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

i really like the green one #19


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I like the camo also......17


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Lucky #13........Camo.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Burnt Orange rules........
#21


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Burnt Orange and how bout #39


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Cammo and #88, thank you for the chance, I appreciate it!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Camo...#53


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Cammo.....27


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

The camo for sure, number 49


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

green 84


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Camo.........# 35, Thanks for the chance!!!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

swamp green looks good

8


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Swamp Green

#57


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

47


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Camo #22


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Def Camo...and number 31


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

orange is nice #26


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

81


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

camo........#76

huntin1


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Ohhh you [email protected] missed the winner.... 23


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

orange and negen n twintig........since I am living in holland for a few more months.....I have to go with the national color orange and 29. In dutch you say the second number first....similar to the teens......it is so confusing. Oh well..............orange and 29 all the way.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i like the red my self....how about a 7 :beer: thanks guys


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

17


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

# 17 any color


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

#77..voted burnt


----------



## ndhonkerhunter (Oct 26, 2005)

62....gotta go with red


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Gottal love the swamp green and #18!


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

#12 voted for Camo.


----------



## Chemo (Jul 29, 2003)

Calls look great and I already show enough so camo is my favorite.

Let's go #66


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

swamp green #16


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

44


----------



## illsheds (Jun 24, 2004)

camo 100 for me


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

How about a swamp green, great color #67


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

52


----------



## spoonkilr (Oct 19, 2005)

how bout red 23


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Swamp green, ill take number 53!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

burndt orange 32


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Gotta go with the camo and #43


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

37..... Green baby!


----------



## goose2 (Aug 21, 2005)

CAMO 20


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

green 52


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I like the green. # 37


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The Green #26


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

We'll try Burnt Orange 22


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

swamp green #50


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

swamp green looks great...44!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

camo...18


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Gotta like the camo. 
Number? 52. year I was born


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

*#46* with that Lovely Swamp Green! :beer:

By the way..... were we ever given parameter numbers? And what's the deal if a number is called twice?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Very good question, maybe people should read to see what numbers are already taken. I am pretty sure 20 was called along time ago, and 18. but I see they are dubble posted? some people???? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

77


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

25


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

25


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

THURSDAY 5:00 PM. Drawing a winner
The last number behind the decimal of the dow may be closest to one number.. no decimal is closest to 1. Any other idea's for choosing ??
We will give Chrismass calls away- Maybe numbering in sequence is easier.

Anyone else on this list can have one for $39.00 
free shipping.. happy day , Lew

www.LewsCalls.com


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

The Dow closed at .59 and Leadshot picked 58...
From South Devels Lk. Is that where the big pearch are ?
We went there perching one time - had fun

LEADSHOT THE WINNER !!!!!

E-mail your addy to me and your choice.
[email protected]


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

IM LEADSHOT...send it over. JK Good job leadshot. I was thinking this would be a good gift to my boss with his company name on it. he loves waterfowling.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Lucky #58. Thanks Winger!!!!! Email sent.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:

winger is that for any call?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

congrats :beer:


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

mallardhunter said:


> Congrats :beer:
> 
> winger is that for any call?


Sure, any call. 
We can use more field test feedback..


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Still like the burnt orange. Whats the best way to order?


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

The Order info page has our address.
check or money order is OK

HMC LewsCalls
PO bx 32 Richmond Mn.
56368

thanks for the interest
money back if you dont like it $39.oo total


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

im not sure when its over but 86


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The giveaway is closed.

Congrats leadshot on the new call and thank you Lew for this generous giveaway!


----------

